

JavaScript Promises – There and back again – HTML5 rocks - backslash_16
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/es6/promises/

======
nilveryboring
Yea cool, but my recent experience for that is es6 promise don't produce the
complete error trace. Is call stack information available for es6 promise now?

